# Double coat? single coat?



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

Can anyone tell me that is she double coat or single coat? Her coat is dense or sparse ?
View attachment 20698


----------



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

View attachment 20682
~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## cmartini (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi! I would say single coat, as Sophie has a double coat and it is thicker.


----------



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Omgosh she's a doll!!


----------



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

View attachment 20738


View attachment 20754


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I want her!!! :lol:


----------



## Kaz84 (Apr 18, 2013)

How can you tell the coat type? I dont know my boys either xx
View attachment 20778



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaz84 (Apr 18, 2013)

She is absolutely gorgeous xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes she has a doll face >~<


----------



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

View attachment 20794

Will her coat be like the white dog after she grow up?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

cmartini said:


> Hi! I would say single coat, as Sophie has a double coat and it is thicker.


Double coat is obviously thicker ? @@


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

Kaz84 said:


> How can you tell the coat type? I dont know my boys either xx
> View attachment 20778
> 
> 
> ...


Wait for the experts to replay LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kaz84 said:


> How can you tell the coat type? I dont know my boys either xx
> View attachment 20778
> 
> 
> ...


Your Angel is a single coat.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

kamkambbbaby said:


> View attachment 20794
> 
> Will her coat be like the white dog after she grow up?
> 
> ...


I'm going to say your pups coat will be similar to the white pups at maturity.


----------



## Kaz84 (Apr 18, 2013)

Can you tell what chinos coat is?
View attachment 20818



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Just judging by what I can see, a single coat.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

This is a double coat, long coat.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Another example:


----------



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

TLI said:


> I'm going to say your pups coat will be similar to the white pups at maturity.


I think her chest(or front neck???) coat will be even more thinner than that of the white one(?) @@


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm going to say it will be about the same. It takes about 2 years for a long coat's coat to fully come in.


----------



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

TLI said:


> This is a double coat, long coat.


What a splendid coat !!!!! * o * and the dog looks so confident hahaha!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

TLI said:


> Another example:


It's a double coat too? I like this dog!!! I like its color i like its fluffy coat xxxxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

TLI said:


> I'm going to say it will be about the same. It takes about 2 years for a long coat's coat to fully come in.


Ooh! Thank you so much !!!xoxo
You are experienced in it ; >


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

kamkambbbaby said:


> View attachment 20738
> 
> 
> View attachment 20754


She is so cute! I love the expression on her face in the first pic!



TLI said:


> This is a double coat, long coat.


Wow! Now that's a coat! lol


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Genetics question! What if 1 parent was a double and the other waz a single coat, what will the puppies have? Penny's mom is a double and her dad is a single coat but she inherited her fathers coat 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Your baby is exquisite!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

THAT FACE! Omg, it's adorable!! She is one of the cutest Chi puppies I've ever seen! Sorry, don't know about coats, but I wouldn't even care because she is so darn cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

kamkambbbaby said:


> What a splendid coat !!!!! * o * and the dog looks so confident hahaha!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah. That's one fluffy Chi. :lol: Found the pic around the net.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

kamkambbbaby said:


> It's a double coat too? I like this dog!!! I like its color i like its fluffy coat xxxxx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, she's a double coat too. If I'm not mistaken, that's Tabitha. One of our members Chi's. She's gorgeous!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

kamkambbbaby said:


> Ooh! Thank you so much !!!xoxo
> You are experienced in it ; >
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You're very welcome!!!  :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Saqqara said:


> She is so cute! I love the expression on her face in the first pic!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Now that's a coat! lol


Probably one of the thickest I've seen. :lol: I imagine the maintance to that coat.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Genetics question! What if 1 parent was a double and the other waz a single coat, what will the puppies have? Penny's mom is a double and her dad is a single coat but she inherited her fathers coat
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If one parent is double, the other single, each pup can pick up either gene. In the litter you'll get some double, some single. 

Or they could all pick up one gene and all be single, or all double. But I would assume you'd get a variety.


----------



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

AussieLass said:


> Your baby is exquisite!





LittleGemma said:


> THAT FACE! Omg, it's adorable!! She is one of the cutest Chi puppies I've ever seen! Sorry, don't know about coats, but I wouldn't even care because she is so darn cute!


she isn't my girl yet. i'm still considering whether to get her home >~< actually i'm looking for a fluffy one
today i came across a new girl n she's very very cute as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

TLI said:


> Yeah. That's one fluffy Chi. :lol: Found the pic around the net.


Can you show me how do a double-coat puppy look?
And, will a single but thick coat puppy look like a [email protected]@

ACTUALLY I WANNA FIND A CHI LOOKS LIKE THIS~

































IS IT A DOUBLE COAT? is the coat thick?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

kamkambbbaby said:


> Can you show me how do a double-coat puppy look?
> And, will a single but thick coat puppy look like a [email protected]@
> 
> ACTUALLY I WANNA FIND A CHI LOOKS LIKE THIS~
> ...


It's hard to pin point just how full a puppies coat will be at maturity. I've seen some that look like they'll end up fairly thick, and end up not near as full as I would have thought. Long coats develop their coat over 2 years. The breeder should be able to give you pretty good insight. 

Here is an example of a double coat, long coat Chi pup. 










I have 2 smooth coat, double coats. Gia looks like a long coat without the ear and tail fringe. All of my 4 have thick coats, but Gia is my thickest. Chance being next. Lexie & Jade have thick coats, but I'd call them single coat, smooth.

The dog in the pic you posted in this post is a double coat, long.


----------



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

TLI said:


> It's hard to pin point just how full a puppies coat will be at maturity. I've seen some that look like they'll end up fairly thick, and end up not near as full as I would have thought. Long coats develop their coat over 2 years. The breeder should be able to give you pretty good insight.
> 
> Here is an example of a double coat, long coat Chi pup.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your detailed information and explanation : D
But i still have a question ,does a single coat smoother than a double one [email protected]@



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You're very welcome!! Smoother as in softer coat? Or smoother as in shorter coat?

The texture of their coat depends on genetics. A smooth or long can have coarse, or fine hair. Depending on what they inherit.


----------



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

TLI said:


> You're very welcome!! Smoother as in softer coat? Or smoother as in shorter coat?
> 
> The texture of their coat depends on genetics. A smooth or long can have coarse, or fine hair. Depending on what they inherit.


Smoother as in softer coat I mean ; p

Btw does the dog in the photos I recently posted have a thick or very thick coat?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

TLI said:


> Probably one of the thickest I've seen. :lol: I imagine the maintance to that coat.


I don't even want to think about it! Lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

kamkambbbaby said:


> ACTUALLY I WANNA FIND A CHI LOOKS LIKE THIS~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this dog has a very thick coat. You can really tell in the 3rd pic.


----------



## abrunk (Jul 23, 2012)

Hard to tell just from pics and not running your fingers through it. But I would guess single coat. I have one that has a double coat and it is much much thicker than the one that just has a single coat. Gorgeous pup!!!
I have a smooth coat chi, and 2 long haired chis. One LH is a single coat, and one LH has a double coat. I love all my chi's the same and would never trade for anything else but just to let you know in my experience alone my LH with the double coat sheds all the time. He is great to snuggle with though.


----------

